# Meguiar’s DA Microfiber Correction System



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've read a very nice review of this system but i've never heard of them here on DW. Anyone has experience of this?

Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction System Review and Tutorial from Todd Cooperider


----------



## nope-mx5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Very interested in this aswell.
5" kit looks really nice.

-n


----------



## maarten22 (Jan 11, 2010)

When will this be available in the UK?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks interesting, going to order this form America and hopefully pair it with my DAS 6 PRO I'm getting for my birthday from my lovely GF and I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Nope, I'm not actually... costs £65 to ship it(not including customs) and only £60 for the product, they can **** off.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I was thinking of buying just the MF pads for my MG DA machine


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Carshine said:


> I was thinking of buying just the MF pads for my MG DA machine


Pads with 105 works great.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I've got [email protected] for say....2mounths it is amazing......!!only i want more pads!!!


----------



## MeguiarsUK (Apr 7, 2011)

We too have read the great results that the guys in the States are getting with this system but truth be told we could not get it to perform (and some other European countries) on our cars over here. Until we can then we will not be mass ordering it here...we are due to conduct some more testing shortly.


----------



## JC01 (Sep 6, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Nope, I'm not actually... costs £65 to ship it(not including customs) and only £60 for the product, they can **** off.


Can tell your from Ballymena, Squeek, Squeek, 
(Have to agree with you though,rediculous shipping costs)


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Why takes it so long to our country's and the UK to order that GREAT stuff???????????????:wall:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

MeguiarsUK said:


> We too have read the great results that the guys in the States are getting with this system but truth be told we could not get it to perform (and some other European countries) on our cars over here. Until we can then we will not be mass ordering it here...we are due to conduct some more testing shortly.


Who is doing the testing. Meguiars only or are you getting some of the big names on here to test too..

Will they be doing a MF pad for rotary..


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I was thinking of using the Ultimate Compound with these pads....will it work?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

i think so yes...give it a trey


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oke,little update,i've use it today again,but also i use it with M83/80 and these combo gives even a better result!!!1,i love these pads!!2 hits for real swirls


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I ship from states on a regular basis so should b able to offer better rates on shipping. I also have a US address.. 


P1000 GB Overcome 2.0.x


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like a great system


----------



## MeguiarsUK (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Just to confirm that our DA System is now available. It should be available through re sellers later this week.

We have some kits that have been tested by quite a few people and feedback is very positive. We also have a few big names helping us out with feedback on the system.

Keep your eyes peeled for the write up.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a full kit sitting with me right now for testing, including the new G220 V2 as well, which will be getting tested over the course of the coming weeks in a variety of tests... Major repairs permitting on my car, the DA microfibre system will have its first big test this week on both the new G220 and the DAS-6 Pro for comparison across typical machine that people have. I'm looking forward to testing them, and also have a couple of '70s MGBs lined up for testing, so watch this space


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

This post is in a Q&A type format - "What is the Meguiar's DA Polishing System?" Tod Helme 
http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47864


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have use the chemical guys system and was blown away with it. Just over 4 hours to correct a black Jag.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> I have use the chemical guys system and was blown away with it. Just over 4 hours to correct a black Jag.


Chemical guys system?? CG has a similar system??


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

yep,mf correction system with 2 compouds(still one to come)V36,,V38 and V34 still to come:thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

rdig1984 said:


> Chemical guys system?? CG has a similar system??


Yes we do.

As Southwest10 says, V36 and V38 are in stock now, with the appropriate Microfibre pads, V34 is to follow soon.

It's been getting Very good reviews from those who have used it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jordan said:


> Yes we do.
> 
> As Southwest10 says, V36 and V38 are in stock now, with the appropriate Microfibre pads, V34 is to follow soon.
> 
> It's been getting Very good reviews from those who have used it


Good system, pads need selling seperatly though as they do wear out quite fast. :thumb:


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

This looks like a prety good system


----------

